# 2 years living in our home with blank walls!!! Help!



## ashrus (Nov 24, 2016)

I moved into our home over two years ago. Our intentions were to leave "As Is" just adding a coat of paint and some wall decor. Fast forward, I need more to make the space feel warm. Also, I have to keep in mind 2 children under 2.5 years old and a limited budget! 

So with that being said. I have my bedroom that we plan on doing moulding behind the bed frame and painting. I would like to add curtains and some decor. No rugs! What would you do?!!!


----------



## ashrus (Nov 24, 2016)

****having trouble uploading photos****


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Keep posting. You need to get to five posts or so before you can post pix. It's to stop spammers.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Use "warm" colors to re-paint. Not an enamel finish, more of a dull tone.

Nice drapery, with a bedspread to match. 




ED


----------



## ashrus (Nov 24, 2016)

Oh I had no idea!! Ok thank you. I will continue to post so I can post some pics! Thanks Chris


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Most paint stores have an "in home color consultant" on staff. They come to your home for a small fee and give you color and decorating ideas. For many years I have used Sherwin-Williams paints and I often use their color consultant to help me (and the customer) pick colors to go with the decor or suggest decor to go with the paint already on the walls. It's $100 but SW gives you $50 back in the form of a gift card. If you struggle with interior decorating, it will be the best $50 you will ever spend.


----------



## tdurett (Dec 1, 2016)

Please don't pay someone to tell you what colors to use in your home. Only you can know what you like and how each color makes you feel. Now I have been studying interior decorating and design for years now and I am always extremely budget conscious. When it comes to making paint color decisions I use the online tools, such as Sherwin Williams Color Visualizer. Most larger paint companies have online tools in which you can download a picture of your actual room and "paint" it with any color they have. Now, it will not look exactly as it does in the online tool, but it will definitely give you a better idea of what color you are looking for. Make sure you choose a color that makes you FEEL something. If it's your bedroom, then you may want to feel warm and cozy, or peaceful and serene. Whatever it is you want to feel most, choose a color that helps to induce that feeling. Now, if you want a splash of color or pattern i would recommend peel and stick wallpaper. If you are putting in molding, consider framing around your bed. Then put the peel and stick wallpaper inside the borders. Adds a touch of glam to your space...


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

tdurett said:


> Please don't pay someone to tell you what colors to use in your home.


I respectfully disagree with this statement. The struggle seems to be real for someone if they come to an online Home Improvement site asking for color suggestions from complete strangers. I think $50 is a SMALL price to pay for color SUGGESTIONS. I've never come across a decorator who said you HAVE to use these colors........they are suggestions that have to jive with what the HO wants in their home. And, in the end, most homeowners who are struggling with design ideas end up smiling from ear to ear after implementing designer suggestions into their color schemes.


----------



## HoMoaner (Sep 14, 2016)

Go to library, see Feng Shui section... get ideas that you can afford.


----------



## ashrus (Nov 24, 2016)

Thank you all!! I will look into these online tools! Great idea!!


----------



## LagunaBeachRent (Nov 19, 2016)

BBC has a fantastic series called "Design Rules" (you can find all 6 episodes on youtube). It breaks design down to a science, which is how I need to learn....Here's the episode about color...https://youtu.be/fVjpKcAcZnw


----------



## jazzycatdances (Jan 5, 2017)

Use colors that evoke emotion. Orange is a spicy color, red and grey are sophisticated, purple and blues are calming. Tint and hue also matter. A bright blue is going to feel much different than a steel blue or a seaside blue. Also, sheen. I prefer flat paint most of the time, but I've used satin and now I'm experimenting using hi gloss. I've done Venetian Plaster twice, once in a deep purple with a topcoat (bedroom) and once orange (kitchen) burnishing it (I prefer the burnished look but it's *a lot* more work, it's stunning though). Also tried using sand paint once. It was gorgeous when finished, but I got so frustrated trying to paint with it I had to let my partner do it. You can also seriously adapt the look using brushes and rags, to make it look aged, or more like wallpaper or suede. And you can buy paint crystals to add to paint. I think it looks awesome (we used them in the sand paint, and also in a regular dark blue paint) but some people might not like it.

I love the color aqua/turquoise for a work space. It makes me very happy and productive, but I'm not sure I'd want that color in my bedroom. So it's very individual. 

Just have fun with it. You can buy inexpensive oops paint in many stores, so if you don't like the color it'll be easy enough to change it. Also, an idea for the kids room, you can buy paint that turns the walls into chalkboards, so they can draw on them and decorate them themselves.


----------



## arvindkumar321 (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi, I think take a suggestion from specialist interior designers, they would take so few fees but they will give you perfect ideas as per your living room structure You will get some online paint tools also. You can also download a images of your actual room paints. See some friends stylish home you will also get some ideas from them. Use some warm color, and specially avoid using multiple color shade. Another idea like you could use different designer wallpaper. 
http://www.madesos.com/product-category/furniture/sofa/2-seater/


----------



## marieburn (Jan 31, 2017)

Did you paint your walls a light color? If you are looking to add a bit of color I agree I would add a nice colorful bedspread with fun pillows. Wallpaper was suggested and I like wallpaper if its not too busy and just slightly compliments the wall color. You could add wall art and a decorative mirror as well.


----------



## G'terDone (Jan 31, 2017)

I prefer to use softer, neutral colors on the walls and then add color through bedspreads, pillows, accessories, that way if I change my mind about what I like I don't have to repaint the whole room.


----------



## marieburn (Jan 31, 2017)

Completely agree!!


----------



## abrowning (Jun 2, 2008)

I was skeptical but my wife hired a color person to recommend colors for our house. She stuck within the parameters given to her which I think was basically "calming, muted colors" and "not bold" and "no off white". She did trim colors to go with the walls and they were warm creamy whites. 

I have to say that all of the rooms are warm and they have enough color without being in your face. We added color with furnishings and framed art. 

If I had picked colors myself they would have been very bold and I would have repainted within a year or two.


----------



## LucyRose (Mar 2, 2017)

I always like to keep my walls etc fairly neutral and add warmth with accessories as these can be easily changed whereas you could get sick of a coloured wall but just my opinion


----------

